# blender recommendations



## danimalarkey (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't see another link about this, so here goes - 

I need a blender. Something for soups, purees, maybe an occassional (really, I swear!) frozen margarita. Is Waring the only way to go, or can a cheaper model also get the job done?

On Overstock, they currently have a Breville Moda blender for $80 - is that a good buy from a good brand? 


Thanks,
dan


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

The Osterizer I bought a few years ago has made enough margarita batches to cause the disappearance of several saltshakers. I got it at target for something like $39 or $49. I would have preferred a glass container.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

My wife developed a fondness for Starbucks Frappucinos that threatened bankruptcy. I went went to a restaurant supply place for a blender so I could do 'em at home.

They directed me to a display featuring the "Margarita Master" blender; they said eight of them were behind the bar of every Hooters restaurant in the country. Sounded like just the ticket.

Looked beautiful... and cost two hunderd fifty bucks!  According to the rating sticker, it was more powerful than the motor on my cabinet-style table saw.

I settled for a HamiltonBeach "commercial" model rated at 10 amps. It was "just" $100, but I've saved a fortune on Frappucinos. Makes a nice frozen 'rita and Daq, too. It's a little slow in really grinding the ice cubes, though, so I usually put them in a Baggie and pound them a little with the flat face of my meat mallet just to save time and cut down on the noise.

Mike


----------



## danimalarkey (Sep 23, 2005)

"They directed me to a display featuring the "Margarita Master" blender; they said eight of them were behind the bar of every Hooters restaurant in the country. Sounded like just the ticket."

Shoot - if it's good enough for Hooter's...

^_^

Thanks for the pointers, both of you. I think I'm off to Target.


-dan


----------

